# Amplificador de 60w?



## saito (Jun 6, 2010)

HOLA
Estoy construyendo el siguiente amplificador http://www.sound.whsites.net/project03.htm#pwr_update "Modified Version Of 60W Power Amp" El cual ya simule y parece ser que funciona de maravilla, la cosa es que tengo que explicarlo con cálculos matemáticos; como: ganancia de voltaje, potencia máxima de salida etc.  
Gracias por su ayuda foreros


----------



## palomo (Jun 7, 2010)

Haa bonito amplificador y mas si es de Rod Elliott,  yyyyyyy porque no nos muestras los analisis que has hecho, asi podriamos decirte si vas bien o mal ho en su caso que te puede hacer falta.

Saludos.


----------

